#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-28
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> re flashero reloj binario, hasta ahora ninguno se aviva que es, y se quedan mirando como bobos
<d3> hola gente alluda
<d3> quiero jugar cs en ubuntu y no me deja
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> playonlinux
<juancarlospaco> instalar desde el software center
<d3> no pero no me deja
<d3> puedo jugar el seteam pero no el 1.6
<juancarlospaco> igual hay algunos mejor graficos que ese
<d3> si pero quiero jugar ese
<juancarlospaco> si con el playonlinux no va...   no se
<juancarlospaco> Bee right Vac ...
<mama21mama> remazterice puppy :D
<mama21mama> esta en la red ya; siria algo asi como ubuntustable en 140mb xD
<mama21mama> *seria
<mama21mama> o sea puppy lucid 520-es
<mama21mama> Ubuntu Crazy Error | que hdp! jaja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9xqN8Cf5Q
<mama21mama> pero lo hicieron con un Mac Book Pro tiene doble sentido.
<mama21mama> doble golpe.
<FREDD2> jajajajaajaj
<FREDD2> XDDDD
<granjero> buen dia canal
<Ivermectina> buen día
<granjero> buen dia Ivermectina
<granjero> hola, tengo un problema con los comentarios de unos archivos de calc! Es un archivo histórico que se comenzó en M$ exell ahora importado a calc cuando se posa el puntero sobre una celda con comentario aparece la viñea del comentario pero con el fondo blanco y la tipografia blanca, por lo tanto no se lee el comentario. es un archivo con más de 100 solapas y más de 10000 comentarios
<granjero> alguien sabe una forma de cambiar o el colo del texto de todos los comentarios de una vez o el color del fondo
<Ivermectina> granjero, probaste en tools/options/appearance
<granjero> probe de todo Ivermectina
<granjero> ahi me fijo lo que me decis
<Ivermectina> fijate que ahi tenes la opcion notes background
<Ivermectina> le cambias el color de ahi y deberia funcionar
<granjero> CAPO!!!!!
<granjero> me estuve volviendo loco
<Ivermectina> ;)
<Ivermectina> che, alguien probo postler?
<mama21mama> se ve este site es mio?
<mama21mama>  http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, si si se ve... son un poco de archivos .deb
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, joya si
<mama21mama> gracias.
<mama21mama> es mi repo me suspendieron en free.
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> ahora que me suspenda esta en mi pc.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, jajaja oks
 * mama21mama :. alguien puede bajar algo  http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/ ? ando probando mi server
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> 0/
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, proaba cuando puedas si mi repo furula http://mamalibre.no-ip.org
<mama21mama> ando via puppy lucid 520 con monkey server mi repo esta alli.
<mama21mama> me dieron de baja el free mucho trafico no se que dicen.
<juancarlospaco> aja, esta lleno de videos pr0n
<juancarlospaco> :p
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> ya me juaquiaron?
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> no xD
<mama21mama> anda bien.
<juancarlospaco> jjjajaja
<juancarlospaco> anda bien
<juancarlospaco> pero la imagen de arriba no carga
<juancarlospaco> si baja bien
<juancarlospaco> la imagen de arriba http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/imgs/monkey_logo.png
<mama21mama> es que esta version de monkey no recuerdo para hacer bien el virtualhost
<juancarlospaco> no esta
<mama21mama> si lo se.
<juancarlospaco> pero descarga anda ok
<mama21mama> joya
<mama21mama> no me juaquies que esta todo como root en puppy xD
<juancarlospaco> hay problemas de encoding
<juancarlospaco> dice :  En terminal para añadir el repo
<mama21mama> es tu browser
<juancarlospaco> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/Readme.txt
<mama21mama> ponele en modo utf-8
<juancarlospaco> lol, 66 vagos han bajado el reloj binario en 1 dia:  http://goo.gl/info/028Cp#all_time
<juancarlospaco> lo raro es que siempre algun loco en windows se lo baja...
<mama21mama> http://goo.gl/info/028Cp#all_time
<juancarlospaco> debe ser alguien que esta del laburo...
<mama21mama> quine usa eso?
<juancarlospaco> i dunno
<juancarlospaco> no se
<juancarlospaco> yo lo uso de adorno en el segundo monitor, al lado del zenoss
<juancarlospaco> asi todo el mundo pregunta que es eso
<juancarlospaco> le digo que es obvio, es el analizador de iones del router central
<mama21mama> si para eso pero lo sabes de momoria a la hora?
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> no es tan dificil, en networking se usa mucho binario
<juancarlospaco> :p
<daniel__> hola
<daniel__> tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.10, la transferencia usb es muy lenta
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-01
<juancarlospaco> Ubuntu-AR sale brevemente en background en un programa: http://descargas.encuentro.gov.ar/emision.php?emision_id=781
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, \o
<juancarlospaco> hi
<juancarlospaco> whats up?
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, nothing... xD just hi \o
<juancarlospaco> ~‿~
<FREDD2> '-'
 * mama21mama loading... found amule.pet
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<granjero> buenas canal
<juancarlospaco> holette
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> como anda eso granjero ?
<juancarlospaco> la granja esta en orden ?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> siempre
<granjero> =P
<juancarlospaco> bien
<granjero> por suerte mañana vuelve mi jefe y me relajo un toque
<granjero> vos todo bien?
<juancarlospaco> todo bien dentro de todo, laburando bastante, lastima pagan poco jajajaja
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> igual ya por hoy hice bastante, han venido unos thin client bastante lindos
<juancarlospaco> marca multi-pc
<juancarlospaco> :p
<granjero> esos que son solo pantalla
<granjero> y levantan todo de un server?
<juancarlospaco> es una cajita chikita, con entrada PS2 x 2, 1 USB, 1 VGA, 1 RJ45, 1 Speaker, 1 Power
<juancarlospaco> van atornillados en el soporte standard Vesa de los LCD
<juancarlospaco> pero estos estan sin los lcd aun
<juancarlospaco> y un servo clon rackeable intel xeon
<juancarlospaco> sep, algo asi se podria decir
<granjero> y en el server que le ponés?
<juancarlospaco> OVD
<juancarlospaco> open virtual desktop
<granjero> sisi
<granjero> yo estuve keyendo bastante del ulteo
<granjero> que estaba basabdo en ubuntu server 8.04
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> ahora salio una vers nueva
<granjero> si me llegan los newletters
<granjero> 3.0 creo
<granjero> Dear Ulteo user,
<granjero> we're very pleased to announce the immediate availability of Ulteo
<granjero> OVD v3.0 BETA.
<granjero> me costo mucho hacerlo andar en virtuales
<granjero> y no tengo tanto hard dando vueltas para probar
<juancarlospaco> sep
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-02
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ChanServ es un tipo muy amable, siempre te saluda cuando entras al canal...
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<mama21mama> prueben el prpltwtr 0.6.4 muchchos
<mama21mama> esta bueno tiene para seguir listas de twitter ahora y esta en castellano.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-03
 * mama21mama 23:43:39 < ushcompu> hardware != software  
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama reloading
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<betok> hola
<betok> como estan? como les va?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> hi
<betok> amigos tengo un problema extra;o con youtube
<betok> los videos se ven rosados...
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<betok> mejor paso una captura
<juancarlospaco> creo que es un tema de Flash, segun he leido, activa HTML5 y el WebM anda barbaro...
<betok> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/8561/rosadot.png
<juancarlospaco> betok: veo una rana en un cubo de hielo...
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<betok> todos se ven asi :S
<betok> estoy desesperado
<juancarlospaco> activa HTML5 y el WebM anda barbaro... yo lo uso asi  ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> www.youtube.com/html5
<betok> nose como hacerlo :S
<juancarlospaco> Flash---> ☠   |  HTML5--->  ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> betok: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<juancarlospaco> click en:   Join HTML5
<betok> ahora dice
<betok> Actualmente estás registrado en la versión de prueba de HTML5.
<betok> pero el video se ve igual :S
<juancarlospaco> good
<juancarlospaco> cerra y volve a abrir el browser
<juancarlospaco> tenes q estar logueado en youtube pa k ande
<betok> que raro, ahora lo puse y salio bien
<betok> con flash
<betok> O.O
<juancarlospaco> :/
<betok> otra vez volvio a rosado
<betok> ...
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> deberias probar si el problema persiste con html5
<betok> ya me logie y lo active
<juancarlospaco> pero entons no deberia usar Flash en los videos...
<betok> tengo firefox 3.6.14 es compatible con html5?
<juancarlospaco> creo q no
<juancarlospaco> instala chromium-browser para probar...
<betok> creo que tengo la ultima version de chrome
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> proba con ese...
<betok> con chrome si lo activo y funciono
<juancarlospaco> bien
<betok> entonces
<betok> tengo que seguir usando chrome?
<juancarlospaco> no es mala idea, lol
<juancarlospaco> pero sucede q nadie puede hacer nada contra Flash, es de codigo cerrado, sino ya lo arreglariamos...
<betok> parece que seguire usando chrome
<betok> :D
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-04
<wolf23> buenas
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama jugando con gtkdialog
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> mmmm... hay q promocionar mas el evento del dia 12...
<mama21mama> que pasa el 12?
<juancarlospaco> evento el 12
<juancarlospaco> hay q correr la voz
<juancarlospaco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/piratefest2011
<mama21mama> que hay el 12 man?
<mama21mama> a ver
<juancarlospaco> por ahora, si nadie falta, somos 3 (?)
<juancarlospaco> xD
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> yo iria pero ando lejos.
<mama21mama> ya hice un tweet de la url.
<mama21mama> que hacen instalaciones oem?
<juancarlospaco> i dunno
<juancarlospaco> lo k marco mande
<mama21mama> oem seria el ideal.
<mama21mama> la instalacion oem es para que en el primer arranque pida idioma zona horaria usuario, clave y esas cosas
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> vienen los tecnicos del cable a revizar el internet y cuando me pregunta que windows uso, luego antes de irce les regalo un ubuntu original xD
<mama21mama> haha
<juancarlospaco> :þ
 * mama21mama traduciendo bash script con gettext
<juancarlospaco> q grosso gettext
<mama21mama> et mostrare el synaptic de puppy
<mama21mama> es re simple el code.
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/487
<mama21mama> va... synaptic. se llama ppm
<mama21mama> puppy package manager
<mama21mama> la linea 333 es la que modifique
<mama21mama>     <label>"'`gettext "Package|Description"`'" </label>
<juancarlospaco> pero eso es el backend
<mama21mama> luego le paso un comandito y edito con poedit y listo.
<juancarlospaco> la grafica debe salir de otro lado
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> a vr
<mama21mama> me confundi de archivo no creo.
<mama21mama> no ese es
<mama21mama> puro gtkdialog
<mama21mama> con bash
<juancarlospaco> ah
<juancarlospaco> no conosco gtkdialog
<mama21mama> es re simple haces ventanas al toque
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/creando-script-en-bash-con-gtkdialog-y-gettext
<mama21mama> aqi tenes ejemplo http://murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=38608
<mama21mama> http://xpt.sourceforge.net/techdocs/language/gtkdialog/gtkde02-GtkdialogExamples/
<juancarlospaco> esta bueno, pero queda largo el code
<juancarlospaco> es rapido para ejecutarse ?
<juancarlospaco> hay otro asi que se llama YAGG o algo asi
<mama21mama> al toque se ejecuta
<mama21mama> ta mortal kombat
<juancarlospaco> eso es bueno
<juancarlospaco> a mi, la manera de hacer las cosas de gtk con python no me agrado
<juancarlospaco> por eso no lo uso
<mama21mama> 327.7kb el gtkdialog
<mama21mama> pesa.
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> viste los ejemplo?
<mama21mama> esta mortal el grafico de como quedo con el code.
<mama21mama> creo que me hare una aplicacion de gtkdialog que me diga la ip publica xD
<mama21mama> fijate en 5 minuto la hago. xD
<juancarlospaco> este bot q no se queda kieto  :þ
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama_: estaba en Ubuntu hasta Karmic
<juancarlospaco> :/
<mama21mama_> que cosa?
<juancarlospaco> el soft
<juancarlospaco> gtkdialog
<mama21mama> que paso luego?
<mama21mama> por que tuve que compilarlo?
<juancarlospaco> q raro, vere si hay bug
<mama21mama> por que tuve que compilarlo
<juancarlospaco> no se
<juancarlospaco> yo instale el de karmic, anda
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, probaste la aplicacion que hice?
<juancarlospaco> vere si hay un Bug jodido por cual lo sacaron, sino se puede llenar uno...
<mama21mama> no creo que alla bug puppy lo re usa.
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, en launchpad esta el binario
<juancarlospaco> capas lo parcho
<mama21mama> le llaman gtkdialog3
<mama21mama> en puppy
<juancarlospaco> mira yo he pedido q suban varios programas
<juancarlospaco> algunos fue exitoso
<mama21mama> donde cuales ?
<juancarlospaco> Cherry Py
<juancarlospaco> otro grafico q no me acuerdo el nombre
<juancarlospaco> Oleo, que me lo rechazaron por q esta abandonado
<mama21mama> son todos boludos esos que rechazan
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> jajaj
 * mama21mama tomando mates a 29ºc
<juancarlospaco> nah pero es viejocho de verdad
<mama21mama> que calor
<mama21mama> a
<juancarlospaco> hacia planillas de calculo en NCurses
<mama21mama> pero para alguien es viejo pero para otro no.
<mama21mama> viste como es.
<juancarlospaco> igual lo reemplazaron con otro
<mama21mama> bien
<juancarlospaco> cherry py esta bueno
<juancarlospaco> es como un reemplazo de MS One Note
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkdialog/+bug/729334
<mama21mama> a ver juancarlospaco
<mama21mama> :D
<juancarlospaco> podes poner un comment o suscribirte
<mama21mama> eso intento
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, mira che http://twitpic.com/464ykl
<mama21mama> recien lo saque del horno.
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> muy guena mama21mama
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, probalo a ver si funca
<mama21mama> cuando puedas.
<mama21mama> :D
<juancarlospaco> lol dice refreZcar
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, que onda ?
<juancarlospaco> donde crea el icono ?
<mama21mama> que icono?
<mama21mama> /usr/share/scan-ip/pixmaps
<juancarlospaco> mmmm
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: paquete mal armado
<mama21mama> por aqui se instalo de una.
<juancarlospaco> el .deb incluye /usr/bin/gtkdialog
<juancarlospaco> que tambien esta en el paquete gtkdialog
<juancarlospaco> por lo tanto no se instala
<juancarlospaco> no debe tener gtkdialog dentro, debe ser una dependencia
<mama21mama> pero en ningun repo esta
<mama21mama> por lo tanto pense en ponerlo.
<juancarlospaco> y no
<juancarlospaco> esta mal
<juancarlospaco> debe ser dependencia
<mama21mama> Desempaquetando ip-now (de ip-now_0.1-i386_lubuntu.deb) ...
<mama21mama> dpkg: error al procesar ip-now_0.1-i386_lubuntu.deb (--install): intentando sobreescribir «/usr/bin/gtkdialog», que está también en el paquete gtkdialog 2:0.7.20-4
<mama21mama> por eso dices?
<juancarlospaco> si
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, para que me dijiste que no estaba?
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> hare la 2º version
<juancarlospaco> q no esta k ?
<mama21mama> gtkdialog
<juancarlospaco> lo instale del de KArmic
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, listo hice como recomendaste
<mama21mama> ya que esta en los repos.
<mama21mama> el gtkdialog
<mama21mama> Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: gtkdialog
<mama21mama> yo no lo tengo en 10.10
<juancarlospaco> claro
<juancarlospaco> buscalo en ubuntu package search
<juancarlospaco> y instala el de karmic
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama mira pa sacar la ip publica en python seria:
<juancarlospaco> import urllib
<juancarlospaco> ip = urllib.urlopen('http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp').read()
<juancarlospaco> print ip
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> mira vos
<mama21mama> ya actualice a la version 2 juancarlospaco
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10522580#post10522580
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: la proxima cambia <action>firefox http://mamalibre.com.ar</action> por <action>xdg-open http://mamalibre.com.ar</action>
<juancarlospaco> asi no da error, lol
<juancarlospaco> xdg-open abre con la applicacion predeterminada
<mama21mama> a ver
<juancarlospaco> xdg-open archivo
<mama21mama> ok
<juancarlospaco> y el tipo se maneja
<juancarlospaco> yo no tengo firefoz
<mama21mama> ok ¬¬
<mama21mama> version 3
<juancarlospaco> :D
<mama21mama> nueva version 2.1 con todo incluido xD
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco,
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10522580#post10522580
<juancarlospaco> instaland
<mama21mama> a ver si funca ahora?
<juancarlospaco> funciona...
<juancarlospaco> :D
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> hay q tener uno asi pero q diga el numero q sale en la loteria
<juancarlospaco> :P
<mama21mama> claro
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/ip-now_2.5-all_lubuntu.deb
<mama21mama> esa es la ultima
<mama21mama> bueno a ver que inventare ahora mmmm
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, a ver inventa algo luego le sigo yo.
<mama21mama> ahora te toca.
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: http://ubuntuone.com/p/g7C/
<mama21mama> a ver
<juancarlospaco> descomprime y ejecuta leetitbe.py
<mama21mama> funciona ubuntu one :O
<mama21mama> viendo
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> ya lo baje
<mama21mama> me falta algo creo http://text0.tk/l/489
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> a ver si lo instalo.
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get install python-tk
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get install python python-tk
<mama21mama> python3 usa?
<juancarlospaco> no
<mama21mama> me faltaba  python-tk
<juancarlospaco> si
<mama21mama> falta el icono me dice http://text0.tk/l/490
<mama21mama> como se usa juancarlospaco ?
<mama21mama> dice que escriba el texto
<juancarlospaco> bien
<mama21mama> luegp?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> pressiona OK
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> mortal kombat xD
<juancarlospaco> @┢┦0Я@ $℮ ⓟµ℮Ⓓ℮ ┢┦@ßℒ@Я @$!
<mama21mama> ta gueno
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> ┢┦0ℒ@
<juancarlospaco> ₪@Ⓓ!℮  ₪0$  ℮₪7!℮₪Ⓓ℮
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> ℒ0ℒ
<mama21mama> ʇɐ bµǝuo |oʇɐ
<mama21mama> -.- / --...-.-.---.- / --...-.-.--- / .-..----.-.---- / .-..----.-.---
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> que groso.
<mama21mama> el mio esta mas gueno sirve para juakear
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> aunque analizando el tuyo podes transmitir encriptacion de juakers
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> o sea esa gueno xD
<mama21mama> esta.
<juancarlospaco> ℮$70¥  Я℮√!$@₪Ⓓ0  Tµ$   @Я¢┢┦!√0$   ---> se asustan todos
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> ┢┦@Ж0Я
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-05
<mama21mama>  FATAL ERROR: Python module ToolTip not found, try reinstalling this     application...
<mama21mama> en geany
<juancarlospaco> aja, anda igual
<mama21mama> :|
<juancarlospaco> no hace nada
<juancarlospaco> :p
<mama21mama> si no se da cuenta geany que no esta instalado xD
<mama21mama> el 2º que es codigo?
<mama21mama> como se llama?
<juancarlospaco> eh
<juancarlospaco> no entiendo
<mama21mama> como se llama el segundo codigo?
<mama21mama> no lee bien.
<juancarlospaco> invertido
<juancarlospaco> letras dadas vuelta
<juancarlospaco> da vuelta el monitor y lo lees
<mama21mama> pero que dice?
<juancarlospaco> jajajajaj
<juancarlospaco> lo mismo al verez
<mama21mama> a dice inverse xD
<mama21mama> ta gueno
<juancarlospaco> y lo de morse lo saque de wikipedia
<mama21mama> me gustaria que el copy sea mas piola no lo puedo sacar bien al resultado.
<juancarlospaco> sep
<juancarlospaco> lo deje por ahi nomas
<juancarlospaco> jajajja
<juancarlospaco> :p
<Wolf23> buenas noche
<juancarlospaco> gud nit
<Wolf23> mama21mama,  :)
<mama21mama> Wolf23,
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<Wolf23> que  tal
<mama21mama> aqui ando el video de gnu hurd
<mama21mama> viendo
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YFUY6g5dJ8
<juancarlospaco> gnu hurts
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> :P
<Wolf23> aha y eso
<mama21mama> musica para los fanboys de gnu hurd
<Wolf23> lol
<Wolf23> mama21mama,  ahora como estoy en ubuntu, puedo arranquar el windows xp el que tengo instalado por vmware workstation?
<Wolf23> yo quiero arranquar el windows xp aqui por ubuntu para que no cada rato hago boot y entro a windows os
<mama21mama> usa vbox
<mama21mama>  o la otra mv.
<juancarlospaco> +1 vbox
<mama21mama> y cras un acceso asi cuando entras al gdm inicias con el que quieres.
<mama21mama> *creas
<Wolf23> pero yo quiero el windows xp el que tengo instalado en mi pc que arranqua con el vmware o vbox
<juancarlospaco> hace la makina y mandale el xp de disco
<Wolf23> pero yo no quiero instalar un nuevo windows xp
<juancarlospaco> no tienes que
<Wolf23> quiero trabajar con el xp que tengo instalado
<juancarlospaco> claro
<Wolf23> con el vmware?
<juancarlospaco> ahi no se
<juancarlospaco> con vbox es facil
<Wolf23> tu usas lo mismo
<Wolf23> cuando booteas tienes primero ubuntu y windows xp?
<juancarlospaco> granjero Holas  ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> no tengo xp Wolf23
<Wolf23> ah ok
 * mama21mama :. buen dia
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> Ñummesenger alpha  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lojRc5emsvY
<mama21mama> ya lo tengo
<mama21mama> falat poco
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, ando creando un messenjer
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> debo probarlo con otro
<juancarlospaco> hay que inventar una maquina para conservar frescos los alimentos...
<mama21mama> los alimentos en la panza
<juancarlospaco> es una frase de Homero
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> es mia
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> la que dije yo
<mama21mama> bueno puede ser pero no recuerdo
<mama21mama> a bien.
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, si yo dejo algo en /tmp via wget podes acceder=
<mama21mama> ?
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> con el simplepythonhtml supongo que si
<mama21mama> estando en /tmp
<mama21mama> lo activo y si.
<juancarlospaco> pero deberias hacer el que te dije para que me de tu ip publica
<mama21mama> me situo en /tmp
<mama21mama> y activo
<mama21mama> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<juancarlospaco> sino te va a decir  http://172.16.0.1/archivo  y esa ip no la alcanzas desde internet
<mama21mama> deberias poder ver
<juancarlospaco> la ip de ifconfig no es la misma q la publica
<juancarlospaco> necesitas algo q cambie el 172.16.0.1 por la ip publica
<mama21mama> claro claro
<juancarlospaco> me voy a pegar un duchaso violento y me voy al chopping...
<RONALDJM> HOLA
<RONALDJM> NECESITO HACE UNA CONSULTA
<RONALDJM> YA QUE NO PUEDO INSTALAR EL Ubuntu network
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-06
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, viste ?
<mama21mama> el chat que hice?
<mama21mama> te saco ventaja una aplicacion por dia.
 * mama21mama reloading.... found mates.
<juancarlospaco> jijijij
<juancarlospaco> y donde se ve el chat ?
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama q chat?
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/chat-%C3%B1umessenger-alpha
<mama21mama> mira
<juancarlospaco> jjojojo video
<juancarlospaco> esta bueno, pero no salio el audio...
<mama21mama> si salio
<juancarlospaco> o sea
<juancarlospaco> esta tan bajo k no escucho
<juancarlospaco> no tengo parlantes aqui, estoy en la note
<mama21mama> debo tener bajo la toma del mic
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: http://pythonya.appspot.com/ proba suerte, no e dificil
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> hello granjero
<granjero> hi juancarlospaco
<granjero> jau ar iú!
<granjero> yo aca eperimentando mi primer apache
<juancarlospaco> esos indios
<granjero> a la virtual la llamé mapuche
<granjero> me pareciño lo correcto =P
<juancarlospaco> lo bueno es que una vez seteado no joden mucho
<juancarlospaco> jajajajajaja
<granjero> por ahora solo dice prueba!
<juancarlospaco> toda la familia
<juancarlospaco> linux es como una tapera india, no windows, no gates, apache dentro
<granjero> si fowardeo los pùertos 80 y 8080 en el router y te doy mi ip deberías ver la pagina no?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> se
<juancarlospaco> si
<granjero> a ver...
<juancarlospaco> si usas algo con HTTPS acordate que usa el 442
<juancarlospaco> igual HTTPS come bastante mas CPU
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: no probaste pasar las imagenes de alguna pagina  a WebP pa que pesen menos?  http://code.google.com/p/webp/downloads/detail?name=libwebp-0.1-linux-x86-32.tar.gz&can=2&q=
<juancarlospaco> yo estaba haciendo pruebas y reduce entre un 50% a 35% el peso de la imagen, a misma calidad
<granjero> que paso?
<juancarlospaco> yo no fui...
<mama21mama> WebP juancarlospaco el neuvo formato de google?
<mama21mama> che voy a morfar.
<juancarlospaco> aja
<granjero> como tengo que hacerle a la cuenta de no ip para que me sirva para ver la pagina
<granjero> si pongo mi ip en el navegador la veo
<juancarlospaco> hacerte socio
<juancarlospaco> y tenes que instalar ddclient
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get install ddclient
<juancarlospaco> tiene config post-install en NCurses, es facil
<juancarlospaco> yo usaba dyndns
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<FREDD2> alguno sabe que este error de cups? cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<FREDD2> [juancarlospaco] como andas loco
<juancarlospaco> el cups pide autenticarse y el cliente no se lo mando o esta mal
<FREDD2> que raro, ni pass me pide
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<juancarlospaco> ponele y proba
<FREDD2> para lo unico que me pide pass es para parar cups
<FREDD2> o eliminar impresora
<granjero> FREDD2,
<FREDD2> [granjero] que haces locaso!
<granjero> todo bien
<juancarlospaco> q raro
<granjero> aca hablando con la bruja
<FREDD2> no la dejes acercar a la pc!
<FREDD2> viste juancarlospaco
<FREDD2> puedo imprimir, funca todo de 10
<FREDD2> me dio dudad ese error no mas
<juancarlospaco> no se si sera un error muy erroneo igualmente
<juancarlospaco> hay que ver la erroneidad del error para ver que tanto erroriza
<FREDD2> jajajajajajaja
<FREDD2> lo dejo asi
<FREDD2> hace 9 años que esta corriendo
<juancarlospaco> modelo Russso: si anda, no lo toques !
<FREDD2> desde la sarge debian no es lo mismo
<FREDD2> mas vale, anda, que se quede con su error
<juancarlospaco> es un debug mas q un error
<juancarlospaco> mas si imprime
<FREDD2> si, se me ocurrio mirar el error.log me tira eso
<FREDD2> http://pastebin.com/01Bemz1M
<juancarlospaco> sep
<juancarlospaco> y termino hay el log
<juancarlospaco> mm
<juancarlospaco> curioso
<FREDD2> sep
<FREDD2> linux obra de maneras misteriosas
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> jajajajjaja
<juancarlospaco> pero obra
<FREDD2> see
<juancarlospaco> jajajajaj
<FREDD2> lo loco que se me dio por mirar por que iptraf me tira 1p:631
<FREDD2> no se por que
<FREDD2> eso por el wifi de merda este
<juancarlospaco> 631 es el puerto del cups
<FREDD2> hay uno que esta meta y ponga queriendo engancharse
<FREDD2> exacto
<FREDD2> se me dio por mirar, a ver si me empieza a imprimir todo el loco que se quiere colgar
<FREDD2> jajaajja
<juancarlospaco> jajajjjaa
<juancarlospaco> mientras no 1 solo no te imprima toda una resma   xD
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> no lo habia dejado cerrado para el exterior
<FREDD2> pero no lo recordaba
<FREDD2> y bue, mientras me divierto con win 7
<FREDD2> esta buenisimo (?)
<FREDD2> debora la ram en hs, es excelente!
<juancarlospaco> que malo sigue siendo el sistema de impresion del mencionado
<FREDD2> una basura es
<juancarlospaco> sin mencionar que el software para windows de HP cada dia esta viniendo mas malo tambien
<FREDD2> todo es una basura en esto
<FREDD2> tengo fiaca de poner debian aun, pero debo hacerlo
<FREDD2> 3/4 de la bateria me lo come el antivirus, el anti spiwar el anti anti anti
<juancarlospaco> lol
<FREDD2> no entiendo como dice la gente que 7 es bueno
<FREDD2> sigue siendo igual de pesimo que el 98
<juancarlospaco> por q lo es
<juancarlospaco> si no conocen otra cosa
<FREDD2> "el proximo win sera mejor"
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> medir es comparar...
<FREDD2> eso decia un profesor
<Roland> alguien?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, probo el ñumessenger?
<mama21mama> hola
<juancarlospaco> hey holette
<mama21mama> que paso?
<mama21mama> socket debo averiguar
<juancarlospaco> no, el nowip si
<mama21mama> proba el otro esta mas gueno
<mama21mama> si le pongo un socket piola funca me parece mejor.
<juancarlospaco> un soquete
<juancarlospaco> una media
<mama21mama> socket goludo
<mama21mama> socket asi no se corta.
<mama21mama> debo mejorar el bucle
<mama21mama> que dice cuando hay mensajes nuevos
<mama21mama> y un aviso sonoro.
<juancarlospaco> mmm
<mama21mama> o algo.
<juancarlospaco> deberias cambiar el backend a telnet
<juancarlospaco> telnet
<mama21mama> interesante
<juancarlospaco> pero con una GUI
<juancarlospaco> investiga telnet
<mama21mama> la gui esa anda con cualquir lenguaje
<mama21mama> solo podria implementar eso del telnet
<juancarlospaco> me dice q el archivo ya se bajo demasiadas veces hoy
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> ?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> tengo un mirror
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/%C3%B1umessenger_alpha_all_lubuntu.deb
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama lol, en el Acerca de el boton de source te tira el comando en lugar de la salida del mismo, dice $cat /usr/bin/ñumessenger
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> no se de que hablas juancarlospaco
<mama21mama> que onda microsoft te anda pagando ? xD
<mama21mama> en serio donde dice que ?
<mama21mama> $cat /usr/bin/ñumessenger
<juancarlospaco> el boton source en la ventana de acerca de en el ñuchat
<mama21mama> creo que esta bien
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> no da esa salida?
<juancarlospaco> pero eso no dice nada
<juancarlospaco> pone la salida de eso mejor
<mama21mama> si dice
<juancarlospaco> con el simbolito asi ``
<mama21mama> mira te paso screenshot
<juancarlospaco> onda
<juancarlospaco> `cat /usr/bin/ñumessenger`
<juancarlospaco> con las comillas especiales devuelve la salida del comando
<mama21mama> http://twitpic.com/46xe5e
<mama21mama> a ver
<juancarlospaco> por eso, queda feo...   (⌣د̲⌣)
<mama21mama> si lo mejorare
<mama21mama> para el alpha 1
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-28
<cristian> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar con algo
<cristian> tengo problemas con el microfono interno de mi notebook no puedo lograr hacerlo funcionar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-29
<PabloRubianes> hola que tal?? alguien de Capital????
<PabloRubianes> una consulta de transito necesitaria hacer
<PabloRubianes> :P
<beuno> PabloRubianes, hola!
<beuno> si, de capital
<PabloRubianes> beuno, hola estaba en medio de la configurada de zshell
<PabloRubianes> la pregunta es la siguente... si vos fueras a ir del obelisco a river que te tomas?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-01
<german_> hola! buenas noches
<german_> se puede consultar algo por aqui?
<shubbar> صباح الخير
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> este canal es una morgue
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-02
<dnc91> hola
<dnc91> hay alguien
<dnc91> ?
<dnc91> ho
<dnc91>  la
<dnc91> !!!!
<Abrigador> buenas
<granjero> hola, busco laburo!
<chory> granjero: pone un link de tu cvc asi es mas practico
<granjero> buena idea chory.
<granjero> =)
<granjero> hola, busco laburo! http://athsoluciones.com.ar/CV.pdf =)
<totimkopf> hola amigos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-03
<granjero> hola, busco laburo! http://athsoluciones.com.ar/CV.pdf =) Gracias!
<granjero> buen dia!
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> acabo de isntalar ubuntu y tengo un serio incovenciente
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-04
<sisa_> hola, que con la version 12.04 de ubuntu... se volvo o hay opcion para usar el antiguo gnome clasic?
<debsan> sisa_, podes usar xfce y configurarlo parecido, o instalar cimanon pero no esta en la paqueteria me parece
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> alguien puede decirme donde bajar una distro de ubuntu que no sea la ultima beta testing?
<invitado_web> una pena parece estan todos ocupados :(
<sismo-f> 1 min
<sismo-f> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-26
<invitado_web> Buenas, ando cureoseando
<invitado_web> Saludos
<druiz> buen dia
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-27
<Naudy> Buenas Noches a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-28
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<unimix> O/
<unimix> en pocos minutos mas iniciamos la reunion
<BartOC3> Buenas noches  PabloRubianes unimix
<unimix> Hola BartOC3 o/
<PabloRubianes> si, vamos a ver si la hacemos de 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> por el horario
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> sep, ademas mañana tengo que madrugar pero madrugar de verdad
<BartOC3> +1 PabloRubianes vengo llegando de unas conferencias..y llego muy cansado!
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, porque aca ya son las 23hs
<PabloRubianes> la semana que viene creo que ya volvemos a horario normal, igual que AR
<unimix> Buenas noches a todos los presentes en el canal. Damos por iniciada una nueva reunion organizativa para UbuConLA 2013
<BartOC3> uy pesado PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> que nivel y puntualiada unimix
<unimix> En la semana hubo algunas novedades interesantes para comentar, antes de entrar en temas de agenda
<unimix> PabloRubianes, :)
<unimix> PabloRubianes, queres hacer vos los anuncios y comentarios ?
<PabloRubianes> como quieras
<unimix> Dale nomas
<PabloRubianes> anuncio 1 es que tiagoscd me dijo que venia al evento
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> anuncio 2 es que la web esta live
<PabloRubianes> y que llevamos
<unimix> Welcome aboard tiagoscd  !!
<PabloRubianes> y que faltan 7 visitas para las 500 en el sitio
<unimix> felicitaciones !! Muy buen "rating" :)
<PabloRubianes> del sitio queria proponerlo como tema
<BartOC3> Felicitaciones PabloRubianes --> muy buenas estadisticas para empezar!1
<unimix> y ya que estamos en tema, dale PabloRubianes, desarrolla el asunto
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> otras novedades es que los otros temas siguen es su curso
<PabloRubianes> pedido del local ya se hizo formalmente y estan apretando para el OK oficial
<PabloRubianes> y ratman con eduardor estan con el tema de pedido de reconocimiento oficial por parte del Estado Uruguayo
<unimix> Bien esta ultima noticia !
<PabloRubianes> ultimo punto pendiente de la ultima reunion
<PabloRubianes> que era un estimado de la lista de precios del hotel
<PabloRubianes> no la tengo porque el contacto de daniel esta de licencia
<PabloRubianes> en cuanto vuelva nos confirma
<unimix> demora estimada ?
<PabloRubianes> de que vuelva de licencia?
<unimix> si
<PabloRubianes> en estos dias, me dijo eso daniel por sms
<PabloRubianes> pera que me llega lo de eduardo
<unimix> ok
<PabloRubianes> jaja ULTIMO MOMENTO
<PabloRubianes> suena cronica
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> el hotel que tiene contacto eduardo es el Pocitos Plaza Hotel (cerca de la lugar del evento)
<PabloRubianes> seria mas menos promedio
<PabloRubianes> 95 dolares la noche con impuestos incluidos la habitacion con desayuno
<PabloRubianes> single o doble
<unimix> habitacion single o doble ?
<PabloRubianes> y si fuera triple 115 x noche
<PabloRubianes> x habitacion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cualquiera de las 2
<unimix> sisi, me di cuenta despues
<unimix> que tal es ese hotel ?
<SergioMeneses> 95 dolares es barato?
<PabloRubianes> http://www.pocitosplazahotel.com.uy/es/index.php
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, 95 / 2
<PabloRubianes> o 115/ 3
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok ok
<PabloRubianes> si compartis habitacion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, era una pregunta respecto a los precios que se manejan en uy
<PabloRubianes> para ese hotel es re barato
<PabloRubianes> sale 110 la single en ese hotel
<PabloRubianes> estan los precios en la web
<BartOC3> aguanta..!!
<unimix> Las fotos del site muestran buena categoria !
<PabloRubianes> unimix, es el hotel que esta en el medio del barrio mas caro de montevideo
<PabloRubianes> y a 13 cuadras del evento
<unimix> Faaa ... de luxe :)
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si se ve bastante bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<unimix> PabloRubianes, vana averiguar por alternativas o creen que esta relacion precio/calidad no se podra mejorar ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, estamos contactando a otro
<PabloRubianes> pero como te decia el contacto esta de vacaciones
<unimix> Ah .. pense que era este el caso y que lograron obtener la info
<PabloRubianes> no este es el de eduardo
<unimix> Ok. No me parece nada mal este.
<SergioMeneses> igual como siempre, esperemos la informacion y hacemos un balance de lo mejor
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<PabloRubianes> como habiamos pensado aca
<PabloRubianes> cuanto mas se pueda hacer el compartir habitacion mas barato sale
<PabloRubianes> aca se usa el "por habitacion"
<unimix> Pregunta general: que repercusiones han podido observar con las acciones de promocion en las redes sociales desde la ultima reunion a la fecha ?
<PabloRubianes> incremento de seguidores de twitter
<PabloRubianes> bien por las cuentas de comunidades retwitteando
<unimix> si, tambien vi el mismo efecto
<PabloRubianes> tambien replico en fb y g+
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, uco ha hecho bastante publicidad
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si claro
<PabloRubianes> para webs en unos dias salen banners para los sitios
<SergioMeneses> btw me gusto el mensaje refiriendose a la uds
<SergioMeneses> xD
<unimix> y se noto el apoyo de los demas LoCos involucrados. Muy bueno por cierto
<unimix> hubo varios al respecto SergioMeneses .. alguno en particular ?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, jajaja el de: ya que no hay uds no hay excusas para no asistir a la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> xD
<BartOC3> Excelente la de los banner asi se ara mas publicidad---
<unimix> SergioMeneses, LOL
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, si tenemos que ver eso con lucas
<PabloRubianes> que se esta poniendo todo lo grafico al hombro y esta laburando pila
<unimix> BartOC3, la idea es contar con tres o cuatro formatos: Dos verticales y dos horizontales de distintas dimensiones asi se pueden colocar facilmente en los blogs y websites
<PabloRubianes> bueno si quieren seguimos con la web y algunas cosas para ir pensando
<PabloRubianes> sobre el futoira
<SergioMeneses> futoira?
<PabloRubianes> futuro
<unimix> es dialecto botija :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale dale
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno como saben el sitio recien arranca
<PabloRubianes> estoy armando una pagina sobre convertirce en sponsor
<PabloRubianes> el banner esta hecho pero no lo subi
<PabloRubianes> porque no tengo toda la letra de que diria la web de "convertite en sponsor"
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes --> tambien hay q tener en cuenta imagenes para Twitter, y facebook
<BartOC3> de portadas..
<unimix> estaba pensando que esa "letra" podria generarse con colaboracion de todos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, creo que hay una carpeta compartida por drive, no PabloRubianes ?
<SergioMeneses> hay podemos compartir ese material
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si
<PabloRubianes> si los tengo que agregar
<SergioMeneses> :)
<PabloRubianes> en realidad por ahora en el google drive esta la carta a presidencia y los ministerios
<PabloRubianes> pero armo un doc y se los paso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no se pueden subir como un archivo comprimido peor en el mismo formato de las imagenes?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, como?
<PabloRubianes> no entendi
<unimix> yo tampoco
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes quedo pendiente...!!
<SergioMeneses> osea tomar las imagenes, se agregan en un folder, se comprime el folder y se sube
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, y los demas:
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que imagenes?
<PabloRubianes> de lo que yo hablo es de que le vamos a ofrecer al sponsor
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no hablamos de los logos y eso?
<PabloRubianes> no
 * SergioMeneses se perdio entonces
<PabloRubianes> yo hablo de la pagina que le dice a las empresas "Pongan plata!!"
<PabloRubianes> para mi lo que estamos en condiciones de ofrecer es:
<unimix> tambien me habia quedado en la letra a exponer en esa pagina para que los intersados se informen
<PabloRubianes> logo en la web
<PabloRubianes> logos en las impresiones
<PabloRubianes> y si vienen stand
<PabloRubianes> no se si podemos ofrecer algo mas
<unimix> los patrocinadores suelen preguntar que expectativas hay formado sobre la concurrencia, que acciones de promocion se llevan a cabo, etc.
<unimix> y en base a eso deciden, siempre que no sean afines al SL, por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> si eso era lo otro que estaba poniendo
<PabloRubianes> a que publico apuntamos
<BartOC3> algo que les puede interesar a las empresas donantes serian: - Certificado de donación para deducción en el impuesto de renta	
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, excelente idea!
<PabloRubianes> eso por aca no se usa
<PabloRubianes> :S
<BartOC3> aaaaaaaa
<PabloRubianes> ser sponsor de evento no deduce impuestos, donar para instituciones beneficas si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y algo como participacion a los miembros de la empresa? de asistencia y eso?
<unimix> para poder emitir un certificado de donacion fiscalmente valido es imprescindible que la organizacion del evento tenga personaeria juridica ! y no la tiene
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, como? que les dejemos dar charlas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no... invitarlos a participar como asistentes
<SergioMeneses> y se les dan unas memorias o algo asi
<BartOC3> unimix y no existe alguna comunidad que pueda ayudar con eso ?
<unimix> el año pasado dejamos que uno de los patrocinadores expusiera .... y fue epico, tanto que no quiero repetirlo nunca mas
<SergioMeneses> unimix, o0
<PabloRubianes> unimix, +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no entiendo como participar de asistentes le sirve a alguien para ser sponsor
<PabloRubianes> bueno siguiendo para que no se termine el tiempo
<unimix> BartOC3, seguramente si, pero el certificado y los fondos no pueden tener como destino algo inespecifico a esa institucion
<BartOC3> unimix , PabloRubianes SergioMeneses - yo me puedo averiguar esa parte para ver sobre expedicion de certificados para ver si atravez de RedTIC (que es una asociacion sin animo de lucro, que son Vice) se puede expedir certificados a empresas internacionles... no se que les parece la idea...
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, pero todo depende por pais
<PabloRubianes> y es mas complicado internacionalmente
<BartOC3> asi como realizamos el DrupalCampCartagena --> los fondos los recibio Redtic y se les expedio el certificado y se utilizo los fondos para el evento..
<unimix> BartOC3, dale, por que no ? Nada se pierde en averiguar
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, +1
<PabloRubianes> pero me parece que eso es por pais capaz que en colombia se puede y aca no
<PabloRubianes> pero no hay problema en averiguar
<PabloRubianes> lo otro que hablaba ayer con Eduardor
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes nosotros le expedimos un certificado a acquias y  que apoyo el drupal y es una empresa internacional
<BartOC3> http://www.acquia.com/
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, haberiguas para la proxima ta?
<PabloRubianes> decia que lo que discutia con Eduardor es la necesidad de tener un sistema de registro
<BartOC3> si perfecto PabloRubianes les traigo noticias a eso..!
<PabloRubianes> ya que en mi opinion en un evento gratuito no tiene mucha utilidad, la gente va sin anotarse o se anota y no va
<chilicuil> hey, buen dia o/
<PabloRubianes> el no queria usar un form de google y a mi me parece que hacer un sistema de registro es al santo boton
<PabloRubianes> que dicen?
<unimix> BartOC3, el tema es que la empresa que emite el certificado debe tener personeria juridica. Ademas, esta el tema de la registracion contable de los fondos recibidos que no deberian tener salidas en actividades inespecificas a esa institucion. Si encontramos una que se dedique a la tecnologia informatica, a organizar congresos,  dar charlas y exposiciones ... entonces tenemos chance. Si no, nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, concuerdo mejor algo sencillo...
<BartOC3> unimix --> RedTIC tenemos personeria juridica (DIAN y camara de comercio) y nos dedicamos a congresos, evento etc
<PabloRubianes> no le veo finalidad mas cuando el a;o pasado teniamos 300 incriptos y fueron unos 100
<unimix> BartOC3, y decis que si RedTIC recibe fondos de un patrocinador podrian girarlos a una cuenta en Montevideo, asi nomas ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si seria bueno hacer un registro pero el dia del evento
<SergioMeneses> en la entrada
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si ese si, pero no para ponerlo en la web
<PabloRubianes> sino en la entrada, un laptop y listo
<BartOC3> unimix si claro.. pero si ustedes reciben el fondos en montevideo nos informan y nosotros giramos  el certificado..
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si si... era otra idea en el aire
<unimix> BartOC3, ok ... PabloRubianes, podrias indagar sobre la posibilidad que plantea ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si tengo paypal
<PabloRubianes> o cuenta en el banco
<PabloRubianes> eso no hay problema
<BartOC3> Yo les averiguo bien  y les traigo toda la informacion.. y les confirmo..
<unimix> Hacer una preinscripcion via web significa llegar con 500 inscriptos para desilusionarse al dia siguiente viendo como solamente 100 asistieron realmente
<BartOC3> Para salir de dudas..
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, bueno tenes tarea!! genial anoto para la proxima
<PabloRubianes> unimix, por eso
<PabloRubianes> me parece que mejor apuntar a hacer mucha propaganda
<PabloRubianes> salir de pegatina por montevideo
<PabloRubianes> (ya averigue la formula del engrudo)
<invitado_web> hola
<unimix> PabloRubianes, no podes decir eso !! Es como una pizza mal hecha !!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ya hice averiguaciones
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> es agua y harina
<SergioMeneses> unimix, y porque no?
<PabloRubianes> y me dijeron que sea papel medio pedorro asi pega mejro
<SergioMeneses> huy no no... harina y esas cosas: que mañe
<unimix> porque hacer engrudo es algo que se enseña en jardin de infantes, antes de comenzar la escuela primaria, a los 3 o cuatro años de edad !!
<PabloRubianes> bueno no tengo mas temas
<PabloRubianes> tenemos un contacto con una imprenta
<PabloRubianes> pero solo hacen impresiones en 2 tintas
<PabloRubianes> y nos cobrarian al costo
<PabloRubianes> es un avance en ese sentido
<unimix> que paso con las remeras ?
<PabloRubianes> las remeras el conocido de eduardo, el de las remeras nuestras
<PabloRubianes> nos hace al costo, las remeras con 2 colores
<PabloRubianes> en ese plastico que no se despega ni se jode con la plancha
<unimix> sisi, el que las hace con serigrafia, ese ...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seria bueno probar con un diseño asi como loco a dos colores :D
<PabloRubianes> y me parece que tendria que ser algo que tenga todos los LoCos
<unimix> se aceptan diseños para las remeras !!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> pensando que son para serigrafia
<unimix> logo de UbuConLA y los logos de los LoCo Teams acompañando
 * chilicuil se pregunta que es una remera
<unimix> a T-Shirt
<chilicuil> ahh, ok =)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, algo como una nube?
<unimix> cualqueir idea creativa es bienvenida y propongo llevar a cabo un proceso de postulacion y eleccion grupal para que salga el disño mas votado
<SergioMeneses> unimix, +1
<unimix> que bien podria llevarse a cabo en la wiki
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, hola, perdona que no te pedi el logo de ubuntu mexico y le hice a hacer a Lucas el de Ubuntu MX
<PabloRubianes> te parecio bien?
<PabloRubianes> porque no encontre un logo de ustedes
<PabloRubianes> :S
<chilicuil> PabloRubianes: mm, de hecho se los envio a la lista =), supongo que se paso por ahi., pero esta bien
<chilicuil> envie*
<unimix> y si promocionamos este proceso de postulacion y eleccion le damos un incentivo e interes adicional a la UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> sino lo cambiamos
<unimix> El año pasado hubo gente de Venezuela que postulo diseños para el logo
<unimix> por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<SergioMeneses> unimix, claro
<PabloRubianes> podemos hacer un concurso
<unimix> si les parece buena idea armemos la convocatoria para lanzarla la semana que viene, el lunes por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> y votacion 1 voto por LoCo
<unimix> si, por que no ?
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<unimix> o que voten individuos directamente
 * PabloRubianes no queria contar tantos botos
<PabloRubianes> *votos
<BartOC3> unimix +1
<unimix> que la gente registre su voto en la wiki y listo. La cuenta se deberia llevar sola practicamente
<unimix> en ubuntu-ar lo hemos paracticado varias veces y siempre nos dio buenos resultados
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> en realidad podemos hacer una votacion en Facebook
<PabloRubianes> asi es mas abierto
<unimix> tiene que ser un solo lugar, para no volvernos locos despues
<unimix> donde quieran pero en un solo lugar
<PabloRubianes> yo digo para dejar votar a gente que le puede interesar venir pero no es de la comunidad
<BartOC3> unimix +1
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno PabloRubianes enviar de nuevo otro mensaje por la lista de loco-contacts
<PabloRubianes> si, en un solo lugar eso es seguro
<unimix> Ok, FB estaria bueno y seria una experiencia nueva
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, a esa lista y al planet
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<PabloRubianes> ahora te toca a vos SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> sino publico siempre yo
<chilicuil> vamos a invitar a todos los que ya no pudieron ir al uds =D
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, esa es la idea
<BartOC3> Señores me tengo que retirar tengo que salir urgente! quedo pendiente a la tarea que tengo para la otra reunion
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, PabloRubianes q chiste tan malo :S
<unimix> Gracias BartOC3 !! Abrazo !
 * SergioMeneses sad
<PabloRubianes> saludos BartOC3
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos BartOC3 buena noche
<unimix> SergioMeneses, deberias estar contento de ser el preferido para la tarea
<unimix> elegido por pares que reconocen tus habilidades y merito
<chilicuil> lol SergioMeneses ;)
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, la idea que la mayor cantidad de gente posible venga
<SergioMeneses> no entendi el comentario de unimix :S
<PabloRubianes> hoy les pase a los chicos el precio de un hotel que encontramos descuento, te lo paso?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aqui andamos trabajando para conseguir el patrocinio
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, invitar a que vengan, no es patrocinar a que vengan
<unimix> SergioMeneses, la tarea de representar a UbuConLA en tu LoCo Team, lograr objetivos por algo que nos identifica a los LoCos latinos por igual, etc., etc.
<unimix> un referente, que le dicen
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, vos publicas ahi? o lo hago yo?
<SergioMeneses> como asi PabloRubianes ? no te entendi
<PabloRubianes> <SergioMeneses> seria bueno PabloRubianes enviar de nuevo otro mensaje por la lista de loco-contacts
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> si, en un solo lugar eso es seguro
<SergioMeneses> unimix, a eso si no hay lio... just a joke
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> ahora te toca a vos SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> sino publico siempre yo
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<unimix> gracias PabloRubianes, a eso me referia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, huy pero el fin de semana, ando sin tiempo entre semana por lo del grado de la universidad entonces casi ni me conecto :S
<chilicuil> si, buena idea PabloRubianes, que se vayan rolando los mensajes para que se vea que si es un evento empujado  por varios loco teams
<unimix> chilicuil, asi es !! Es la idea precisamente !!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, claro asi se penso :D
<unimix> un poquito cada uno hace olas !!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no hay problema
<chilicuil> va, si SergioMeneses no puede, yo lo envio =)
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, vos podes hacer los anuncios esta semana?
<PabloRubianes> genial chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, +1k
<unimix> chilicuil ganando posiciones decididamente :)
<chilicuil> PabloRubianes, SergioMeneses =)
<chilicuil> lol
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tomando puntos xD
<SergioMeneses> compañeros el canal de la proxima reunion porque no #ubuntu-mx?
 * chilicuil alza las 2 manos para votar doble \o/
<unimix> Me parece excelente idea !
 * SergioMeneses le dice a chilicuil que anote la hora para estar temprano
<unimix> y hay que darle mucha promocion a esa reunion !
<unimix> que hora es en este momento en MX ?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses xD
<chilicuil> son las 20:19 unimix
<SergioMeneses> utc-6
<SergioMeneses> mexico = utc-6
<chilicuil> asi es sergio
<unimix> ok, programarla para las 19 de MX, les va bien ?
<chilicuil> nos va mejor a las 21:00, pero si es muy tarde para ustedes puede ser a las 19
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, muy tarde :S
<unimix> las 21 de MX son las 0 de ARG y posiblemente tambien de UY ... too late, i guess
<SergioMeneses> unimix, sumale 1 hora de reunion xD
<chilicuil> unimix, SergioMeneses ok, entonces a las 19:00, enviare con tiempo el anuncio a la lista local
<SergioMeneses> te levantas a duchar para la oficina jeje
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, por favor :D
<chilicuil> pero me debes una cerveza SergioMeneses =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, pues envia la invitacion a la lista de la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> asi todos sabemos la hora y el canal
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si pero en uds xD
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: ¬¬, ok
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si vamos a uy, hay la pagamos xD
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que estaba pensando
<PabloRubianes> sobre si vienen y los viajes
<PabloRubianes> para que averiguen
<PabloRubianes> si no les sale mas barato ir en avion a buenos aires y desde ahi tomar un barco a montevideo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y cuanto es el barco?
<PabloRubianes> el barco sale
<PabloRubianes> buscando
<PabloRubianes> 50 dolares
<unimix> y tarda 3 horas en cruzar el charco
<PabloRubianes> el avion de buenos aires a montevideo sale como 500 no unimix ?
<PabloRubianes> llegar a argentina es mas barato
<unimix> si, el avion es mas caro y el viaje, con preembarque y aduana termina casi en la misma cantidad de tiempo
<unimix> que con Buqeubus
<PabloRubianes> el barco hace, buenos aires colonia en barco
<PabloRubianes> y despues 3 horas en bus a montevideo
<PabloRubianes> en barco son 25 min
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seria cotizar los pasajes, y mirar los precios
<SergioMeneses> pero me suena la idea
<unimix> y si nos reunimos en Colonia muchos podemso chartear transporte hasta Montevideo
<unimix> y bajamos mas los costos
<unimix> solo es cuestion de combinar
<PabloRubianes> faltan 4 meses
<PabloRubianes> tenemos un poco de tiempo para planificar, no tanto pero margen hay
<unimix> Vamos cerrando la reunion
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> si les parece bien
<PabloRubianes> yo me estoy durmiendo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como te digo aun andamos cuadrando lo del sponsor porque andamos ajustados jeje
<SergioMeneses> eso eso cerrando :)
<PabloRubianes> despues les paso los datos de los barcos
<PabloRubianes> por la lista
<unimix> La proxima a las 18 hs MX 22 ARG/UY en ubuntu-mx
<PabloRubianes> asi pueden averiguar si baja costos eso
<chilicuil> entonces quedo, 1.- Enviar correo a la lista de ubuconla con el anuncio de la proxima reunion y liga a la hr, 2.- email al loco-contacts, con?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, si
<unimix> gracias a todos los presentes por estar nuevamente aportando sus ideas y comentarios
<PabloRubianes> el de ubuntu planet lo hago yo
<chilicuil> unimix: no quedamos que a las 19?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, te lo agaradeceria :S
<SergioMeneses> :)
<unimix> y los esperamos el miercoles que viene a la hora de siempre en #ubuntu-mx
<SergioMeneses> mi teclado anda loco
<PabloRubianes> genial
<unimix> con el patrocinico de chilicuil :)
<chilicuil> haha, ok, entonces 18:00.., el correo a loco contacts ya no?
<unimix> peron, 19 Hs quise poner
<unimix> MX
<chilicuil> unimix: ok
<PabloRubianes> ya twittee al respecto
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> saludos me voy a domrmir
<SergioMeneses> manden la hora como utc-6 o en formato utc xD
<PabloRubianes> dormir
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> hasta luego
<SergioMeneses> atentos a la lista
<unimix> o/ b'bye !!
<chilicuil> hasta luego o(/
<PabloRubianes> chau que pasen bien y gracias por venir
<tiagoscd> hey guys :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, Im going to bed now! see you tomorrow :)
<SergioMeneses> good night
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: night, see you :)
<sismo> Buenas
<yarinse> hi, donde guarda las configuraciones konversation? en que carpeta
<kelco123> Buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-01
<hectorlopez> buenas
<hectorlopez> algun bloqueador de cookies para chromium? estoy usando xubuntu 12.04
<pocho> hola?
<pocho> la puta madre, no hay nadie
<cuffaro> hola!
<cuffaro> buenas tardes!
<Fsplrc> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-25
<German_web> algun administrador que me guie como actualizar la ultima de Java por terminal?
<stick__> holaa
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-01
<Guest62785> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2015-02-23
<gera> hola tengo problema con resolucion de pantalla solo me deja 1024x768, mi placa es una ati hd6450 soy nuevo no entiendo mucho disculpen las molestias
<gera> alguien podra ayudarme?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-02-28
<angel_> hola mi nombre es angel hay alguien disponible para una pregunta?
<angel_> hay alguien hay???
<angel_> hola!
<angel_> do you speak spanish or english?
<angel_> hello
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-04
<ariel17> Buenas!
<ariel17> Ultimamente hay una movida de encontrarse para conocerse; ¿tienen planeado armar alguna Uds.?
<theShirbiny> \o/
